# What's the best observation hive?



## tandiwe76 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd like to build an observation hive this winter to start a colony in the spring - anyone have recommendations for the best plans? 

I'd like it to be at least 4 deep frames or larger. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I have not built one, so I don't know the best. Here is a link. There are some other links in that, that have good plans.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208794&highlight=&quot;observation+hive+plans&quot;


----------



## tandiwe76 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Derek! : )

A local person offered to sell her top bar hive with glass observation window, so maybe that will work out instead of an indoor ob hive. I would love to hear them in my room all the time though!


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

bonterra bees has 3 styles to choose from you can by built or plans i have plans am going to start soon awesome set of plans search bonterra bees he has pics and video


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

A little old thread, sorry I didn't see it sooner.

There really isn't any need to buy an observation hive unless you can't build one yourself. If you can build it, there really is no need to purchase plans. Mr. Bush has plenty of information, and many of us will give you dimensions to our OH's. Plus Beesource has free plans on it's site.

Additionally, be careful on the number of frames you decide to have. I don't think there is any need to have more than 4 mediums or 3 deeps. More than that makes it difficult to move, and makes it less stable. But hey, that's my choice. Mr. Bush seems to agree though.

Bontara Bees has some nice observation hives, but there are a number of things he does that I don't agree with. He makes his OHs 2 frames wide. Why would you do that? The point is to watch the hive, not watch half of it. He puts his feeders on top. I don't like that. He also tries to keep the base and top as wide as the hive, not extending. I prefer to have a stronger and wider base. Personal choices though.

Take the road less traveled, and save yourself the time and money. Don't buy a plan.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here are some features and measurements I like. No exact plans.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm


----------

